# Merkerdoppelwort auf bestimmten Wert setzen



## 00schneider (14 Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Baustein im FUP. Er soll bei Freigabe durch einen Merker (oder irgendwas anderes Boolsches) ein bestimmtes Merkerdoppelwort auf einen bestimmten Wert setzen. Gibt es sowas? Hab leider nix gefunden. Besten Dank!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2010)

In FUP ist das der Move Befehl, mit den Eingang EN kannst du 
diesen Befehl ausführen.


----------



## IBFS (14 Januar 2010)

So ne Frage entäuscht mich schon, aber was solls.

nimm einfach MOVE

Frank

EDIT: man weiss nie ob ein anderer auch am Schreiben ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> So ne Frage entäuscht mich schon, aber was solls.
> 
> nimm einfach MOVE
> 
> Frank


 
Hallo Frank,
ich mußte auch erst nachschauen, weil er FUP wollte.
In AWL wäre das ja kein Problemm für mich.

```
U     M    100.0
      SPBNB _001
      L     MD    10
      T     MD    20
_001: NOP   0
```
 
FUP ist einfach nicht meine Welt .


----------



## 00schneider (14 Januar 2010)

Nicht enttäuscht sein, bin erst neu im Geschäft


----------



## jackjones (15 Januar 2010)

```
U     M    100.0
      SPBNB _001
      L     MD    10
      T     MD    20
_001: NOP   0
```
 
SPBNB_001 müsste doch SPBN heissen, oder? 

Bedenke dass das MD20 nicht wieder den alten Wert annimmt, wenn M100.0=FALSE


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2010)

jackjones schrieb:


> ```
> U     M    100.0
> SPBNB _001
> L     MD    10
> ...



Zitat Online-Hilfe Siemens:
SPBNB   Springe, wenn VKE = 0 und rette VKE ins BIE
Also auch möglich und richtig, letzten Endes sorgt das ganze für einen funktionierenden ENO-Ausganz des Move-Befehls.

Abgesehen davon, wird das ganze präzise so vom FUP-Editor erzeugt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2010)

jackjones schrieb:


> ```
> U     M    100.0
> SPBNB _001
> L     MD    10
> ...



Da hast du bestimmt recht, ich habe folgendes gemacht den
Code in FUP erstellt und habe ihn dann über das Menü Ansicht
in AWL umgesetzt. Ich denke das mein Step 7 Editor defekt ist
oder das System hat einen riesigen Bug


----------

